# Rear vent wood stove through masonry fireplace



## dmack (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks for all the great information on wood stoves!  I'm posting some pictures of my install to return the favor.  My application is a masonry fireplace with full clay liner.  Had it cleaned and inspected before the install.  Stove is a Quadrafire Cumberland Gap.  I decided to use the rear vent feature so I could exhaust through the existing fireplace. 




I extended the existing hearth by 24" to get the required clearances.  My hearth extension is two pieces of flagstone floating on 1/2" Micore 300 mineral fiberboard.  BTW I have a couple pieces of the Micore left if anyone near West Chester PA needs any. 


 
I got a stainless steel flexible chimney liner, insulation kit, and stove pipe from Chimney Liner Depot.   I removed my fireplace damper plate and cut out a small section of the damper plate frame to let the liner pass through. 







Connected the tee and the tee cap to the flexible liner. 
I used some of the leftover Micore 300 to block off the damper opening around the liner.



Then I added the snout and moved the stove into place.







Moved the stove into its final position and made the connection to the stove pipe.  Hope this helps someone!


----------



## webby3650 (Jun 17, 2013)

Very nice job! Thanks for the pictures. This is a great example of how it should be done.
See! extending the hearth isn't a big deal and it looks nice. I hope a lot of people that are scared of extending their hearth see this.


----------



## rideau (Jun 18, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## begreen (Jun 18, 2013)

Beautiful job. I've always liked this stove. Thanks for the visual documentation. You should have a great stove warming the house next winter.


----------



## Heatsource (Jun 18, 2013)

looks great!


----------



## lumbering on (Jun 18, 2013)

I like the idea of the Micore as a block off plate instead of sheet metal.


----------



## blacktail (Jun 19, 2013)

I love the stove and love the instal.


----------



## rkshed (Jun 19, 2013)

Nice job.
I have the same setup but you just reminded me that I need to install my block off plate.


----------



## mj5001 (Nov 26, 2013)

Need to do the same thing -- except may do two 45 elbows. How is this performing dmack?  (If you manage to see this).


----------



## dmack (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm happy with it so far. It drafts well even with the rear vent and 15 Ft chimney. Not sure how it would perform with 2 45's.  After the cleanout tee, my liner pretty much goes straight up. Burn times are not as long as I had hoped for but probably due to my wood.  I get about 4 to 6 hours from a full load.  I'm still playing with it and trying to figure it out.  Good luck!


----------



## teutonicking (Nov 26, 2013)

dmack said:


> I'm happy with it so far. It drafts well even with the rear vent and 15 Ft chimney. Not sure how it would perform with 2 45's.  After the cleanout tee, my liner pretty much goes straight up. Burn times are not as long as I had hoped for but probably due to my wood.  I get about 4 to 6 hours from a full load.  I'm still playing with it and trying to figure it out.  Good luck!


 
Nice job.  I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## markdolan (Feb 10, 2014)

dmack said:


> I'm happy with it so far. It drafts well even with the rear vent and 15 Ft chimney. Not sure how it would perform with 2 45's.  After the cleanout tee, my liner pretty much goes straight up. Burn times are not as long as I had hoped for but probably due to my wood.  I get about 4 to 6 hours from a full load.  I'm still playing with it and trying to figure it out.  Good luck!



I recently bought the exact same stove. Very disappointed in burn times. I've tried every setting and have experimented with various species of wood and all I can get is roughly 3 to 5 hours of burn-time on a full load (hot). I suspect my 25 foot liner (direct) is causing an unusually strong draw which is causing the very active fire even at low burn settings. I was wondering if putting a damper in the pipe would help? I added a damper in the pipe to an old magnolia stove I bought at Tractor Supply in my barn and it really has helped control the fire and extend burn times. However, I have noticed a white powdery substance on the surface of the box ever since I did this. Perhaps the steel is overheating and leaching out something?


----------



## USMC80 (Feb 10, 2014)

thats awesome.  ill have to show this to the wife.  been trying to convince her our next one should be a freestanding stove


----------



## dmack (Feb 12, 2014)

Not sure if a flue damper would help with burn times. Sounds like a good question for some of the more experienced wood burners.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Feb 12, 2014)

im liking every bit of that action!

great stove , nice looking well thought out installation. somebody did his homework on this one.

all around great job my friend, that stove's gonna rule in that hookup!


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 12, 2014)

Lot smarter install than this one.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Feb 12, 2014)

<sigh>  im guessing someone ran out of funding


----------



## begreen (Feb 12, 2014)

or common sense.


----------



## Pellet_Pete (Feb 12, 2014)

dmack said:


> Hope this helps someone!



Helps me - that's the exact same install I'll be looking at, including the hearth extension, hopefully this spring...just have to get rid of that dang propane insert first.


----------



## Jarrod (Jul 16, 2015)

dmack said:


> Thanks for all the great information on wood stoves!  I'm posting some pictures of my install to return the favor.  My application is a masonry fireplace with full clay liner.  Had it cleaned and inspected before the install.  Stove is a Quadrafire Cumberland Gap.  I decided to use the rear vent feature so I could exhaust through the existing fireplace.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great set up, how is the quadrafire wood stove performing?


----------



## dmack (Jul 21, 2015)

Jarrod said:


> Great set up, how is the quadrafire wood stove performing?



It's performing well. With the blower, it really heats my family room, dining room, and kitchen! I'm happy with it.


----------



## Smoked (Jul 21, 2015)

That is nice work.  How did you attach the block off plate though.  I just did one out of sheet metal and it was a bit of work.  Need to do a second one and not sure i want to take the same path.


----------



## KimD (Jan 4, 2018)

dmack said:


> It's performing well. With the blower, it really heats my family room, dining room, and kitchen! I'm happy with it.



DMack -- Your original post was very helpful. Great description and pictures. We also live in DubC (WC, PA) and we're looking to cut our Damper Frame a bit like you did in order to fit the 6" pipe down to our Vermont Castings Intrepid II woodstove. How did you cut your Damper frame? Did you use a reciprocating saw or a Hand held angle grinder?


----------



## begreen (Jan 4, 2018)

A reciprocating saw will work on something that is solidly fastened down like the damper frame, but with chatter your teeth out if the metal is loose like a damper plate. For that an angle grinder or hacksaw is better. Wear good eye and ear protection.


----------

